# frog safe paint?



## Boss Frog (Nov 13, 2012)

I am wanting to make some fake rocks for a new vivarium and was wondering is there a safe way to paint great stuff?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I use drylok to paint my GS rocks and backgrounds. You can color it with nontoxic acrylic paint or I think people have used morter/cement dye to color it as well.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Boss Frog (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok I will try that. Thanks for info.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Boss Frog said:


> Ok I will try that. Thanks for info.


It comes in gallon cans so it goes a pretty long way....I like to do 4-5 coats with the last few coats with color...make sure it is the latex type.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Froggywv (Aug 9, 2010)

Krylon fushion is fish safe and is what I used when making my background for my cichlid tank. Just let it cure about a week before wetting it to make sure it doesn't flake off.


----------



## Meow Kitty (Dec 1, 2012)

drylok for water proofing then you can go ahead and paint it with non toxic cheap acrylics.


----------



## zth8992 (Jul 19, 2012)

Do you need to put a sealing cover over the acrylic paint on the drylok?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

zth8992 said:


> Do you need to put a sealing cover over the acrylic paint on the drylok?


I don't think so if it is the non toxic kind but you can seal almost anything with a clear poly urethane or clear plastidip spray


----------



## perpetual98 (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm new to the hobby, but I imagine that you shouldn't put ANY paint on frogs.


----------

